# aquaticplantdepot.com



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey everyone. I thought I'd take the time to do a quick write-up about my experience dealing with this company. They are a local aquatic farm that I am able to pick up my plants from in person, but they specialize in mailorder. I went there yesterday and got TONS of plants, and paid less than $20! All their plants are very healthy, and grown under natural sunlight, yet they are all grown submerged, so you never have to worry about the time it takes to revert from emersed growth. The guy let me come to the back with him, to package my plants up, and I saw all his materials and procedures for packaging mailorder. They definitely care about quality, and know what they are doing.

My experience was so positive, that I thought I'd let you all know. If you need anything, check with them, because their prices are great and the quality is fantastic. They have my business for a long time to come!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you just walk into the store/warehouse/nursery?

I would love to get plants like the way you did and since i'm in Orlando, Its not too far to drive out (hopefully)


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, it's just an aquatic nursery (non-mailorder name is "Everglades"), so I pulled up to their address and got out and walked up to the first person I saw. They don't have a storefront or anything, so they are almost hard to spot until you pass them by. They are very helpful there. The only thing I can tell you is you should call first, as I did, just to make sure they will be okay with a visitor. When I called, he said they were closing at noon that day, so I had to hurry out the door to get there on time. So they don't have normal operating hours or anything. But other than that, it was an extremely friendly experience, and I got to see their facilities and everything. They really have quite a setup over there! It's all a bunch of concrete pits with a recirculating water system, and fiberglass to filter the sun up above. There was quite a bit of algae in their pools, but come on, they're using natural sunlight! And each and every plant of theirs that I saw was beautiful and healthy. EVERYTHING. No joke.

They are right off of I-4, just before the exit to the Hard Rock Casino, right next to the Vandenberg airport. It would be an easy drive for you, I think. Give them a call. Their phone number is on their website.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

I've used them before but it was probably a couple years ago. I was pleased each time I ordered from them.  Glad to know they are still great!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Wish I knew about them when I lived in Tampa... I need to price out their shipping, but I may use them once I'm ready to start planting my other tanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## coffeeman (Feb 17, 2006)

i've got their phone number just in case anybody wanted to call for inventory pricing shipping etc.I've purchased plants from them before.Great Service.Awesome Deals.Here we go
Everglades : 813.621.4213
call around noon to catch 'em in the office


----------

